# im thinking power supply bad???



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

hey all, my kid powered off and on and off and on my series2 tcd140060 via the power strip switch (he's 4yr old) and i get a black screen, no boot.

i removed the cover and found the harddrives werent spinning up. i used an AT power supply i had just for the molex connections and the drives spun up fine. however i think the tivo power supply pooped the bed to the motherboard also. only the fan spins with its own power but still black screen and the two lights in front like a normal boot-up but this is for over an hour with no grey screen "please wait for a while" just black screen.

weaknees has the PSU for 50 bucks and i think i will try since i have 250.00 in lifetime non transferrable subscription to that box. i gather i cant take out the drives and install them in a new unit since the serial#s won't match voiding my subscription if i am understanding how it works correctly.

if my symptoms sound familier and you have replaced the psu and it worked please let me know and i will get one tomorrow 

if anyone knows if i could just pop in the drives into a new tivo unit and continue my current subscription legally, please tell me!! since a new series 2 is only fifty bucks, the same price as the power supply.

thank you all whom took the time to read this thread 

Steve.

p.s. the TiVo in question is in my sig link for the upgrade i did.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can't move the drives and keep anything. The image and encryption are tied to the board, as is the subscription.


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

I had the same experience a few months back coincidentally on my 140060 TiVo, and a new power supply cured the problem. Replacing the power supply was relatively simple. The most difficult part was dealing with the thin ribbon cable that plugs into the power supply. Just carefully follow the instructions from Weaknees.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Look on ebay for a replacement power supply. There's a vendor selling them for about $10 plus shipping for a series 2 Tivo PS.


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

ooh, nice looking out man, thanks! i never considered ebay!


----------



## Synthohol (Jul 14, 2003)

power supply checks out fine, all 20 pins supply correct voltage.
please see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281928 for a continuation.

moderators please close this thread if you desire


----------

